# HELP! Bios screen is too big!



## rishmace

i have one error, its with the bios screen. At start up it is way toooo big and i cant change this. It is plugged into my GPU, Nvidia GTX 670. When I use onboard graphics its fine but that only works when I disconnect the Nvidia GPU. HELP please! There is no setting on my remote. It is connected via HDMI, also when it starts up it says DVI 2 on the bottom and when i get to the screen where i log in it changes to HDMI and the resolution is fine.


----------



## spirit

How do you mean 'too big' - stretched out across the screen. Is it only the BIOS screen where this is occurring, or is it inside Windows too? It may just be your monitor adjusting itself or the graphics card, sometimes it happens to me too. How big does the screen look? Maybe show us a pic?


----------



## rishmace

It is stretched out evenly across the screen and i can only see the middle. The gigabyte start up screen, bios and the windows loading screen is like that. When i first set up my pc windows was also stretched the same but now i changed the resolution and it is now fixed. But gigabyte start up screen, bios and windows loading screen is still too zoomed in.


----------



## spirit

Tried updating the BIOS on your motherboard perhaps? Did you install the drivers from NVIDIA?


----------



## rishmace

How? I have Gigabyte Z77X-UD5H. Yes I installed the latest drivers for the GTX 670


----------



## spirit

You need to look in your board manual and find out what it says about updating the BIOS. I believe you download the BIOS from Gigabyte and then put it on a USB drive, go into the BIOS and somehow install the BIOS from there. Be sure to read the manual for full instructions and be careful whilst updating the BIOS.


----------



## rishmace

It didnt work


----------



## spirit

This may sound like a weird solution/suggestion but you have tried reseating your graphics card? Which slot is it installed in?


----------



## rishmace

u mean taking it out and putting it back in? ive tried that. its installed into the x16 slot the top


----------



## spirit

Can you try it on a different monitor or use a different input? It's running over HDMI right now, right? Try using DVI perhaps?


----------



## rishmace

my tv only supports hdmi and vga and my GPU hasnt got a vga port


----------



## rishmace

so there are no fixes for it?


----------



## spirit

Do you have another monitor? It could be because you're using a TV perhaps. I remember plugging my PC into the 42" TV downstairs and getting the same sort of thing.


----------



## rishmace

Im going to use my old monitor soon, i ordered a cable and it should come soon.


----------



## spirit

OK but I think it's just the TV. If it's fine once you're in Windows is it really a problem or just an annoyance?


----------



## rishmace

its because i want to overclock and its hard to like this.


----------



## spirit

If you can try using a different monitor that would be good - I reckon it is the TV. TV's aren't really the best monitors. :/


----------

